# תמיד אמרתי שאני ישלח לך הודעה



## pturtle

Having trouble translating this. Not sure what "omer" or "omerti" means. Would appreciate help translating the whole thing. Thanks.

*מה קורהה? תמיד אמרתי שאני ישלח לך הודעה ולא יצא לי אז עכשיו אני אומרת שלום!!! אתה הציפור שאומר לאריק מה להגיד לי בעברית חחח*


----------



## Nunty

Welcome to the forums pturtle. 

I'm not surprised you're having trouble. There are some errors that could make it harder. If I ignore the errors, though, it says:

*What's happening? I always siad I'd send you a message and it didn't work out until now so now I'm saying Shalom!!! You are the bird who tells Arik what to say to me in Hebrew hahaha

*


----------



## amikama

pturtle said:


> *מה קורהה? תמיד אמרתי שאני ישלח לך הודעה ולא יצא לי אז עכשיו אני אומרת שלום!!! אתה הציפור שאומר לאריק מה להגיד לי בעברית חחח*


Is your friend a teenager? The style and register of this sentence is typical to teenage (chat)speak. They tend to omit commas, use the third person instead of first person in the future ("אני ישלח") and repeat the last letter of a word several times ("מה קורההה"). (Repeating letters is more typical to female teenagers, in my personal impression).


----------



## a good friend

amikama said:


> Is your friend a teenager? The style and register of this sentence is typical to teenage (chat)speak. They tend to omit commas, use the third person instead of first person in the future ("אני ישלח") and repeat the last letter of a word several times ("מה קורההה"). (Repeating letters is more typical to female teenagers, in my personal impression).




Ah. I was wondering why they used third person and not first person ahtid. Is that hip these days?


----------



## Nunty

amikama said:


> Is your friend a teenager? The style and register of this sentence is typical to teenage (chat)speak. They tend to omit commas, use the third person instead of first person in the future ("אני ישלח") and repeat the last letter of a word several times ("מה קורההה"). (Repeating letters is more typical to female teenagers, in my personal impression).



Ah, that's it! Not errors, generation gap. I'm old.


----------



## Flaminius

a good friend said:


> Ah. I was wondering why they used third person and not first person ahtid. Is that hip these days?


She may be just writing as she speaks in her everyday life.  As the first person singular in the future conjugation is almost always different from other persons, it is often replaced by the third person singular in speech.  I've heard a lot of grown-ups do that.  It cannot be a recent phenomenon.

It's not that the first person singular has completely disappeared from casual speech ("I tell you" is "Ani agid lekha," never "yagid") but the more irregular the conjugation is, the more often the third person slips into the speech.  For instance, "Ma ani ya'ase?" is much much more frequent than "Ma ani e'ese?" for "What shall I do?"


----------



## Nunty

It is common, in both senses of the word. I don't recall hearing a university-educated person slip into that usage.


----------



## cfu507

amikama said:


> Is your friend a teenager? The style and register of this sentence is typical to teenage (chat)speak. They tend to omit commas, use the third person instead of first person in the future ("אני ישלח") and repeat the last letter of a word several times ("מה קורההה"). (Repeating letters is more typical to female teenagers, in my personal impression).


 
Nice theory, but there was only one ה at the end of קורה. It could also be a typo. 
People sometimes repeat the last word as if they scream it or say the word longer. I don't think that only teenagers do that.​


----------



## cfu507

a good friend said:


> Ah. I was wondering why they used third person and not first person ahtid. Is that hip these days?


 
Not at all!
If your family or some people around you talk like that when you are young and learning the language and no-one corrects you (e.g., parents or teachers), you may talk like that even when you are 40. Pepole talk with mistakes because they don't pay attantion to them and they don't bother to talk as they should.


----------



## pturtle

Nun-Translator said:


> Welcome to the forums pturtle.
> 
> I'm not surprised you're having trouble. There are some errors that could make it harder. If I ignore the errors, though, it says:
> 
> *What's happening? I always siad I'd send you a message and it didn't work out until now so now I'm saying Shalom!!! You are the bird who tells Arik what to say to me in Hebrew hahaha
> 
> *




Thanks Nun!!


----------

